# Orien Greene



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Claimed by Indy off waivers from Boston in July - should the Kings try and trade for him? I live in New England and am a C's fan, so i got to see him play a lot, and a defense-first PG like him would fit in great with our new defense-first philosophy. And we have guys like Jason Hart, Vitaly Potapenko, and a couple of undrafted rookies (Eugene Jeter and Louis Admunson) who Indiana may be willing to take. But trust me, Greene is pretty good and may have a future in this league, and he was thought to be a roster cut during training camp last year.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> Claimed by Indy off waivers from Boston in July - should the Kings try and trade for him? I live in New England and am a C's fan, so i got to see him play a lot, and a defense-first PG like him would fit in great with our new defense-first philosophy. And we have guys like Jason Hart, Vitaly Potapenko, and a couple of undrafted rookies (Eugene Jeter and Louis Admunson) who Indiana may be willing to take. But trust me, Greene is pretty good and may have a future in this league, and he was thought to be a roster cut during training camp last year.


Sounds interesting. But don't we have Douby in line at the guard position? At this point I would rather keep the veteran presence in Hart. We also have alot of depth at the guard position so trading away a guy like Potapenko(we lack inside defense)probably isn't a smart move at this point.

Who knows though anything can happen.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

They just paid John Salmons quite a sum of money so I think he's 1st in line at backup PG.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Is this kid better than Ronnie Price?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

yes


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Sounds interesting. But don't we have Douby in line at the guard position? At this point I would rather keep the veteran presence in Hart. We also have alot of depth at the guard position so trading away a guy like Potapenko(we lack inside defense)probably isn't a smart move at this point.
> 
> Who knows though anything can happen.


I look at Douby as more a SG.

I don't see Potapenko playing a whole lot - he only played 9 games after his trade last year, with under 4 minutes per in those games. And Brad Miller will be the starting center, and I think Justin Williams could be alright.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> I look at Douby as more a SG.
> 
> I don't see Potapenko playing a whole lot - he only played 9 games after his trade last year, with under 4 minutes per in those games. And Brad Miller will be the starting center, and I think Justin Williams could be alright.


Yeah I just mean depth wise, they if a big got hurt he would need a guy like Vitali to come in. We have more depth at the 1 and 2 spot so that wouldn't be such a big concern.


Just curious, when was Greene drafted?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

54th last year, i think. Either that or 50th.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Intersting. Where did he attend college?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LA-Lafayette


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Oriene Green would be valuable addition. At 6'4 he has the size and athletism and is a strong lead guard. Douby is a 2 and adding a big PG alongside him could work ala Chicago with 2 small guards.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like Greene broke his finger in Indy. He very well may be cut now, so should we go for him if he is cut?

Yes, I do love this guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061012/SPORTS04/610120518


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> yes


I guess you were wrong

:yay:


----------

